# Work Permit - Proof of Funds



## Autograph (Aug 14, 2012)

Hello!

I just stumbled upon this really helpful website and I was hoping that you could help me, just as you seemed to have helped many others in their journey to Canada.

Short background: I'm a 22 year old German national, currently residing in England. I received a job offer from a translation company in Montreal, Canada to come to join them at their office. Now, I have received my Certificate d'acceptation du Québec (CAQ) and my Labour Market Opinion, which were both in my favour. 

I'm currently am gathering everything I need to send of the Canadian embassy to actually apply for my work visa. I wanted to link the actual document, but I'm not allowed to post links to URLs until I reach for posts. cic.gc.ca/english/pdf/kits/forms/IMM5488E.PDF

I do have a couple of concerns though about some of the requirements, mainly the Proof of Funds and the Proof indicating that I have of the job being offered. 

Could any expats shed some light on that for me?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If you have a written job offer and a copy of the LMO authorizing the job you may present both at the POE and you will be issued a TWP allowing you to work in Canada at that job for the period prescribed by the Immigration Officer.
As far as Proof of Funds are concerned, you do not need to have that for a TWP.


----------



## Autograph (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you for the reply Auld Yin.
I 

That's quite the relief. About the proof indicating that I meet the requirements, how would I go about doing that? When I was offered the job, I had an email exchange, a written online test and a phone interview. I fail to see how I can prove that I met the requirements.


----------



## mikejb (Mar 12, 2012)

Autograph said:


> Thank you for the reply Auld Yin.
> I
> 
> That's quite the relief. About the proof indicating that I meet the requirements, how would I go about doing that? When I was offered the job, I had an email exchange, a written online test and a phone interview. I fail to see how I can prove that I met the requirements.


In most instances or rather, most provinces, the LMO itself will surfice as far as the immigration agents are concerned and the physical lack of paperwork detailing the job offer are not usually a necessary requirement. However, for peace of mind simply speak to your anticipated employer and ask them to fax or e-mail you their job offer. This can then be printed out your end and suplied along with the LMO details

Mike


----------

